# Throw Together a Cincinnati Area Outing?



## Chris Stegner (Dec 3, 2008)

I've never tried this before, but if anyone from the Cincinnati or Northern Kentucky area would like to get together I'll plan it. I'm talking about a quick last minute thing here. Today is Thursday the 4th and I'd like to go out and about and shoot this Saturday. Maybe just run around downtown? Whatever, I'm open to do anything. It would be nice to meet up with some other TPFers and just be with other people who enjoy shooting.

Anyone interested?


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 25, 2009)

I did a "Cincinnati" search in the forum and found this and your shoot at the terminal turned Museum.  My girlfriend was recently accpeted to the University in Cincinnati for a double major grad program and I'm moving out with her in the fall.  I've been there once (for her interview) and saw a lot of really cool areas to photograph, I"d love to meet up (and hopefully make some friends) when I move out.


----------



## BELLESPHOTOSNAPS (Feb 20, 2012)

im down whenever. I would love to learn new things and new areas!


----------

